# Question from Ukrainian citizen



## viktor

Hello everybody
I am a citizen of Ukraine, now in the Ukrainian army, I am 19 years old, but when I am 21 I would like to enter the police academy in the United States. I do not have US citizenship
I would like to know if this is even possible
thank you, I wish you all a good day


----------



## k12kop

You will need to be a US citizen before you can even start the application process.


----------



## viktor

k12kop said:


> You will need to be a US citizen before you can even start the application process.


Is this possible?


----------



## k12kop

viktor said:


> Is this possible?


You could start here, Right now I would say you have some more serious concerns to keep you occupied for now.





Your Police Career in Massachusetts Begins Here


2022 Municipal Police Officer and MBTA Transit Police Officer Examination Application Available!




www.mass.gov


----------



## viktor

k12kop said:


> You could start here, Right now I would say you have some more serious concerns to keep you occupied for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Police Career in Massachusetts Begins Here
> 
> 
> 2022 Municipal Police Officer and MBTA Transit Police Officer Examination Application Available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mass.gov


yes, I have a lot of work in my country
but I think about my future, so I want to know if I should work in this direction or think about others
thank you for your answer, good luck


----------



## KPD54

if you don't mind moving anywhere in the US, you just need a green card. Many Departments in my state of maine will hire you, so long as you have a strong command of english and a green card. Just remember that you need to be able to speak, read and write fluently in english to gain employment. We had a guy at the portland maine police department just gain his citizenship, he was originally a slovak I believe.


----------



## viktor

KPD54 said:


> if you don't mind moving anywhere in the US, you just need a green card. Many Departments in my state of maine will hire you, so long as you have a strong command of english and a green card. Just remember that you need to be able to speak, read and write fluently in english to gain employment. We had a guy at the portland maine police department just gain his citizenship, he was originally a slovak I believe.


yes, but unfortunately, as I see from the practice of my friends who know the language well - it is difficult to get a green card
when the "problem" in my country ends, I will definitely learn the language and try


----------



## KPD54

viktor said:


> yes, but unfortunately, as I see from the practice of my friends who know the language well - it is difficult to get a green card
> when the "problem" in my country ends, I will definitely learn the language and try


I sent you a PM


----------



## Tango_Sierra

How the heck did you stumble across masscops in the middle of a war ??


----------



## CCCSD

Tango_Sierra said:


> How the heck did you stumble across masscops in the middle of a war ??


Masscops is infamous.


----------



## viktor

Tango_Sierra said:


> How the heck did you stumble across masscops in the middle of a war ??


I just went to your forum, nothing heavy, even in the trenches 😂


----------



## Kilvinsky

If this is legitimate (Only an idiot won't be a bit skeptical, all things considered) then if you come here after things finally go the way it should in Ukraine, you will be so welcome with open arms, and rightfully so. You guys have been showing bigger balls than most of the world for years. Now, if only you could get ALL the arms you need, NOW, and if you could get all the foreign fighters who WANT to go there, you would....oh hell, you guys are KICKING ASS ALL BY YOURSELVES. But, with that said, I cannot see ANY Ukranian being denied anything after this shit is over. Come here, legally, get yourself a greencard and who knows, you could be Chief of Police somewhere in 5 years. God Bless You, Brother.


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> If this is legitimate (Only an idiot won't be a bit skeptical, all things considered) then if you come here after things finally go the way it should in Ukraine, you will be so welcome with open arms, and rightfully so. You guys have been showing bigger balls than most of the world for years. Now, if only you could get ALL the arms you need, NOW, and if you could get all the foreign fighters who WANT to go there, you would....oh hell, you guys are KICKING ASS ALL BY YOURSELVES. But, with that said, I cannot see ANY Ukranian being denied anything after this shit is over. Come here, legally, get yourself a greencard and who knows, you could be Chief of Police somewhere in 5 years. God Bless You, Brother.


Jim!

Just don't steer him towards MassArt! Good luck Viktor!!!!!


----------



## CCCSD

Kilvinsky said:


> If this is legitimate (Only an idiot won't be a bit skeptical, all things considered) then if you come here after things finally go the way it should in Ukraine, you will be so welcome with open arms, and rightfully so. You guys have been showing bigger balls than most of the world for years. Now, if only you could get ALL the arms you need, NOW, and if you could get all the foreign fighters who WANT to go there, you would....oh hell, you guys are KICKING ASS ALL BY YOURSELVES. But, with that said, I cannot see ANY Ukranian being denied anything after this shit is over. Come here, legally, get yourself a greencard and who knows, you could be Chief of Police somewhere in 5 years. God Bless You, Brother.


Well…slow the roll. ANY Candidate, no matter where they are from, MUST pass entrance requirements. We don’t hire just because…and thank God for that.


----------



## viktor

Kilvinsky said:


> If this is legitimate (Only an idiot won't be a bit skeptical, all things considered) then if you come here after things finally go the way it should in Ukraine, you will be so welcome with open arms, and rightfully so. You guys have been showing bigger balls than most of the world for years. Now, if only you could get ALL the arms you need, NOW, and if you could get all the foreign fighters who WANT to go there, you would....oh hell, you guys are KICKING ASS ALL BY YOURSELVES. But, with that said, I cannot see ANY Ukranian being denied anything after this shit is over. Come here, legally, get yourself a greencard and who knows, you could be Chief of Police somewhere in 5 years. God Bless You, Brother.


thank you, i am already preparing physically and also learning english
so I will look forward to when the war in my country ends with our victory and I can migrate
you are wonderful people, I would not mind meeting you after my migration


----------



## viktor

CCCSD said:


> Well…slow the roll. ANY Candidate, no matter where they are from, MUST pass entrance requirements. We don’t hire just because…and thank God for that.


I'm not arguing
Everyone should have the same conditions
that's why I'm preparing for the test and I know it won't be easy


----------



## viktor

mpd61 said:


> Jim!
> 
> Just don't steer him towards MassArt! Good luck Viktor!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## RodneyFarva

I just checked to see if you could apply for duel citizenship. US and Ukraine, but unfortunately that's not an option in Ukraine, especially now. Do you have any friends or family in the US I was thinking using the ol' Ilhan Omar technique and marry a fiend. My niece met a guy from France at the place she worked in Boston and they fell in love, they were dating for about year or so when he was advised his work visa was about to expire and that he would have to return to France, so they got married. I think they took all the precautions like singing a prenuptial agreement just incase thing went south. They are still are together today after 13ish years of marriage and still doing well.


----------



## viktor

RodneyFarva said:


> I just checked to see if you could apply for duel citizenship. US and Ukraine, but unfortunately that's not an option in Ukraine, especially now. Do you have any friends or family in the US I was thinking using the ol' Ilhan Omar technique and marry a fiend. My niece met a guy from France at the place she worked in Boston and they fell in love, they were dating for about year or so when he was advised his work visa was about to expire and that he would have to return to France, so they got married. I think they took all the precautions like singing a prenuptial agreement just incase thing went south. They are still are together today after 13ish years of marriage and still doing well.


I can't even imagine how it is possible to find a wife in the US, if I'm in Ukraine now haha


----------



## Tango_Sierra

viktor said:


> I can't even imagine how it is possible to find a wife in the US, if I'm in Ukraine now haha


Oh there’s plenty of fish in the sea my friend


----------



## viktor

then I seem without a fishing rod


----------



## HistoryHound

Tango_Sierra said:


> Oh there’s plenty of fish in the sea my friend


He wants to be a cop. Might be able to find a bunny or two.


----------



## viktor

HistoryHound said:


> He wants to be a cop. Might be able to find a bunny or two.


I misunderstood this sentence, can you explain?


----------



## HistoryHound

viktor said:


> I misunderstood this sentence, can you explain?


Sorry it's a joke that needs context. It's short for badge bunny which is basically a woman that is attracted to and seeks out the companionship of police officers. They have a bit of a reputation so you're better off looking for that fishing rod and buying a bunch of carrots.


----------

